# Spring Plants/Animals! And Egg Question



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Top down Exotic lilies, some plant my mom got, Spanish blue bells, CL named Punnet, 
Icbar roo, CL hen who looks sleepy all the time, Sam and Sams new tires to play on, then finally Buttercups


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

And is this egg double fertilized??


----------



## mommyzhere (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes the egg is fertilized! Looking good over there!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks! Feel free to post pics of spring happenings!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm waiting on spring but I'm getting ready to start some plants and plan the garden.Number one is figuring how to keep the geese from eating it this year-the "weeder geese" are a myth.Mine ignored the weeds and ate my plants,except for the asparagus I planted last year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Steinwand said:


> View attachment 29180
> And is this egg double fertilized??


It does seem to look that way.


----------



## mommyzhere (Jun 16, 2016)

I read somewhere some extra cash you start veggie seeds in eggshells...use what you want and then Sell off all the rest of the starts to all them lazy people who didn't think ahead.

Heather @ SmileyEggs


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah eggs are like mini pots lol


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a Young Farmers project in may I'm raising 10 meat chickens and I want to now if y'all have any tips tricks on making them fatter/better lol and the meat will be judged


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not sure but I would keep them in close quarters(limited movement) and feed them table scraps and bread,along with their feed.Think about how people get fat-eating a lot and no exercise.Good luck with your project!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My plants so far: Not a whole lot to see. The black will be empty and I'll be planting along the outer border.

I ordered 3 bare root roses . Can't live without a rose bush!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What color(s) will they be?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I played it safe and went with roadside daylilies, and one red one. Got one lavender plant for a test run. I broke down and bought 3 rose bushes.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> I have a Young Farmers project in may I'm raising 10 meat chickens and I want to now if y'all have any tips tricks on making them fatter/better lol and the meat will be judged


I have heard that back in the 'old days' they would fatten them on bread and milk - I didn't think chickens digested milk tho'.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The bread and milk isn't used in commercial chicken production or as most would say"factory farms",but is used by some backyard/country flocks and also in designer label chicken meat.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I think it's suppose to help the breast stay moist also.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Hmmm stay moist lol idk abt that


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah I did the commercial process the treatment is horrible, horrid, disgraceful, disgusting


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Do you have them in a small pen,restricting movement?Running around burns calories.If they can't move much and just lay there,eating,they'll get fat.No matter how you feed them.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I already did them but they were restricted


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hate chicken breast because it's dry and tough-ish. But, duh, last week I bought a kitchen mallet and pounded the He11 out of each one then breaded and fried it and darn! It was the best breast I ever had!


----------

